# Is the .org down, or is it my computer???



## Gibby (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey guys,
I haven't been able to get on the .org in days. I just recently did a lot of virus and spyware/adware removal from my computer and I don't know if I accidently deleted some important stuff. Everything else seems to work fine now. My computer is screaming fast now!!! Is the .org down?
P.S. I can load the front page, but can't get into the forums.


----------



## Tyrexx (May 13, 2004)

It's not just you, and i'd like to say that I'm pretty pissed off


----------



## Gibby (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes,....I don't think I've gone this many days without checking the .org, since I joined.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It shouldn't be too long that it's down. This has definitely happened before.


----------



## OneToughMax (Jul 16, 2004)

I have noticed that quite a few members from the .org have come here during the downtime (myself included - notice my post count  ) - if the .org doesn't come back up soon, and enough of the .org members join here, the .org is going to become obsolete


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.maximaracing.org is the new place to be. It's the home of Caesar'sChariot. Very nice setup they have there.


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

In the past when the Org went down, there was an announcement on the front page saying what was wrong and a progress report. This time, absolutely nothing. Pretty frustrating.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

i know what you mean, maybe it was something that just happened without notice ? for many of us we visit each day and have things going on like the classifieds section or meets. in that case a notice would have been great, so you could get things in order. my guess is that they are pruning the database like they did a few months back.


----------



## Maxima80 (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm suffering from withdrawl. Kinda sad, now I realize how much time I spend on the org. I doubt many will leave once it's up again. Should make us appreciate the value of the site that seems to be taken for granted.

Well I hope they're adding 6th Gen MaxFacts while it's down.


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

Yep, it's almost like no one's at home over there :asleep:


----------



## Gibby (Mar 23, 2004)

MrEous said:


> http://www.maximaracing.org is the new place to be. It's the home of Caesar'sChariot. Very nice setup they have there.


You're right. The place to be now, for sure. Thanks Caesar!
:cheers:


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

yeah i dunno what happened but its been a while. i wonder if theyre reconfiguring it or something. i guess all we can do is wait...


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

if the org is down wat do you guys think would happen to all the info on there?


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

The .Org front page has been updated to say that the Forums Server has problems again and its being worked on. At least some info is better than none.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

by the looks of the front page, it seems like its been always saying that. i dunno if they "updated" it but everytime i go to the front page it always says that, even though the org is up. i think the org died. too much crap on their server. crap-overload.
im getting impatient now. i need the org. the internet is useless without it. haha okay im being dillusional...


----------



## OneToughMax (Jul 16, 2004)

it used to say "please bare with us while we upgrade our server"

now it says "The maxima.org forums are currently down. We were having a problem with the SQL server and are working to fix it."

and Ceasar's Chariot is right on the front page - MOTM from Feb :thumbup:


----------



## OneToughMax (Jul 16, 2004)

^
|
|

This guy pwns pg. 2 :fluffy:


----------



## ABK (Jun 17, 2004)

I think .ORG is done sucks. It has been down forever!!!


----------



## 98supratt (Jul 17, 2004)

same here im a maxima.org member too and it seems like the few times its gone down is the time i really need to ask a question, but luckily i found this maxima forum so im fine here for now


----------



## maxlineGTR (Apr 16, 2004)

don't u guys have a life besides the org?
:loser:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

^^ Life other than .org? Definitely. Needing links off the org to do some DIY stuff? YES.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

Its back up now. we can breathe easier


----------

